# Форум на русском языке  > Новости  > Уязвимости  >  Множественные уязвимости в Mozilla Firefox 3

## ALEX(XX)

*24 сентября, 2008*

*Программа*: Mozilla Firefox версии до 3.0.2 

*Опасность*: *Высокая* 

*Наличие эксплоита*: *Нет* 

*Описание*: 
Обнаруженные уязвимости позволяют удаленному пользователю получить доступ к важным данным, произвести XS нападение и выполнить произвольный код на целевой системе. 1. Уязвимость существует из-за ошибки, которая позволяет атакующему смещать окно содержимого и перетаскивать элементы страницы при клике мыши. Удаленный пользователь может с помощью специально сформированного Web сайта заставить пользователя скачать файл или произвести другие drag-and-drop действия. 

2. Уязвимость существует из-за ошибки в XPCNativeWrappers. Удаленный пользователь может с помощью специально сформированного Web сайта выполнить произвольный сценарий на целевой системе с привилегиями chrome.

3. Уязвимость существует из-за того, что XSLT может создать документы, не содержащие объекты управления сценариями. Злоумышленник может воспользоваться функцией document.loadBindingDocument() для получения документа, не содержащего объекты управления сценариями, и выполнить произвольный сценарий на системе с привилегиями chrome.

4. Уязвимость существует из-за ошибки в механизме раскладки. Удаленный пользователь может вызвать повреждение памяти и потенциально скомпрометировать целевую систему.

5. Уязвимость существует из-за ошибки в механизме JavaScript. Удаленный пользователь может вызвать повреждение памяти и потенциально скомпрометировать целевую систему.

6. Еще одна уязвимость существует из-за ошибки в механизме раскладки. Удаленный пользователь может вызвать повреждение памяти и потенциально скомпрометировать целевую систему.

7. Уязвимость существует из-за ошибки при обработке графический изображений. Удаленный пользователь может вызвать повреждение памяти и потенциально скомпрометировать целевую систему.

8. Уязвимость существует из-за ошибки при обработке BOM символов. Удаленный пользователь может обойти фильтры для сценариев и произвести XSS нападение.

9. Уязвимость существует из-за того, что на Linux системе приложение позволяет «resource://» ссылки, содержащие символы обхода каталога при использовании URL-кодированных слешей. 

10. Уязвимость существует из-за того, что ограничения, установленные на локальные HTML файлы, можно обойти с помощью протокола «resource://». Удаленный пользователь может получить доступ к системным данным и запросить и целевого пользователя право на сохранение данных в файл. 

*URL производителя*: www.mozilla.com 

*Решение*: Установите последнюю версию 3.0.2 с сайта производителя.

securitylab.ru

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## sergey888

Только успели Mozilla Firefox версию 3.0.2 выпустить, как тутже 3.0.3 вышла.

----------


## SDA

Релиз под номером 3.0.3 исправляет проблемы с сохранением паролей для сайтов и форм http://www.mozilla.com/en-US/firefox.../releasenotes/

----------


## XP user

> исправляет проблемы с сохранением паролей для сайтов и форм


Да, да...  Это, как у вас говорят 'Сказка про Белого Бычка'.
Кэш, пароли и история - самые уязвимые места в Firefox если у вас работает Javascript, и Мозилла уже давно пытается устранить эти уязвимости. Если установить NoScript, то тогда защита будет до следующего патча (по безопасности имею в виду; чтобы закрыть дыры, которые они с данным патчом создали)...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Paul

----------

